# A wrong ID...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

One of the purpose of keeping emersed crypts is getting a good ID of the plant. Some times you get a plant with a label and few time after when you can get a flower you see it is another plant. And really few time you got an uncommon plant as a relatively common plant. That is what is occurring with this plant, which I got labeled as _griffithii_ from a famous ebay aquatic plant retailer.

You can see a post about here.

Finally I got this supossed griffithii strain flowered to show us it is really another plant...


































I am not totally sure about what species would be, but looks like _C. x purpurea nothovar. purpurea_, it is not having purple spotted parttern on the top inside the kettle.

Some pictures of the plant...


















Finally I was keeping one of my favourite and wanted plants in my collection without to know it....


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Finally! Atleast one of us got that plant to flower! Congrats man. Its awesome when youget surprised like that. Now I'm hoping that my plant is the same thing...


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't comment on your crypt, but your photography is amazing.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema;

I agree it could be C. x purpurea. Comparing the 2 plants on Jan's pages, the plants and flowers are very similar and they but come from the same area on the Malay penninsula. They could easily be confused in the field.

I think Kai should be able to ID it for us.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

